# New Species of Rana discovered in New York Tristate area



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Staten Island (my hometown) is considered to contain one of the Northernmost populations of the Southern Leopard Frogs (Rana sphenocephala). 

New reasearch demonstrates the presence of a new, extremely rare taxon in Staten Island and two other counties in New York State. 

The Staten Island locality was recently approved by NYS DEC for development on a massive scale, so I am sending out a call to those interested in frog conservation to help with some of the logistics of saving this new and imperiled frog.

Thanks very much. Richard. (The file for the paper was too large to add here, but I am happy to send it to anyone interested. My e-mail is [email protected])


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ceena John said:


> Every discovery bring modification in our life so we will be confident in any stage and get a clear direction for well vision and demands so be conscious for well demands and expectations.


HUH? LOL, sorry...

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Richard
Are these found south of the Hudson river? Please email me the paper.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/14/n...rog-species-is-discovered-in-nyc.html?_r=2&hp


----------

